# summer menu ideas



## johnderic1280 (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm seeking advice and help with a simple lighter summer menu for a sports bar that has lots of live music during the summer.  does anyone have any advice or suggestions?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I would suggest adding a few salads to your menu.. something different than anything you already have on there.  There are many different kinds of sandwiches you can add as well, and I would do a gazpacho or other cold soup.  When I worked at the cafe we would have a salad special in warmer months and it would usually sell very well.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I would suggest Soup, Pasta, beef stew, Salad,
Bread, and all kind of drinks (such as Juice, coke).


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Take a look at your "competition", especially the ones that appear to be doing good business in your area, and come up with a different "twist".

Example: In our area, there are numerous places that offer "breakfast burritos", i.e. "stuff" wrapped in a flour tortilla. So I came up with a "stuffed crepe" (haven't found a catchy name for it yet  ), just enough different to make us stand out.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think I ever heard Sport Bar and light menu in the same sentence before, maybe lite beer. All the people I know are Rib, and give me more Ribs and hot wig kind of guys. 

Boneless hot wing salad
Spicy Hot wing wraps with Ranch dip
Trio Mexican taco platter Fish taco- Chicken taco- Beef taco With Guac, lettuce, tomatoes, onion


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

> Example: In our area, there are numerous places that offer "breakfast burritos", i.e. "stuff" wrapped in a flour tortilla. So I came up with a "stuffed crepe" (haven't found a catchy name for it yet  ), just enough different to make us stand out.


The place I work for offers panni-crepes which are crepes filled with stuff and then pressed on the panini grill. Being allergic to eggs I have never had one myself but they are big sellers.

At the cafe, we would press all of our sandwiches and wraps, some just enough to warm up the wrap and others to melt the cheese. I couldn't believe how well our stuff sold but it did.. it was all made from scratch and I think that was the big draw for us.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

i would suggest keeping the menu simple with it being a sports bar as people won't be expecting fine dining they will be there to enjoy the entertainment as well instead of just food, company, and drinks.

for starters i would suggest cold melon with accompanied fruit and coulis, chicken goujons with salad and choice of dip, potato skins filled with cheese and bacon and side salad, garlic bread with cheese and mushrooms is delicious!

for mains i would have a selection of salads available: caesar, tuna, greek, ploughmans etc; jacket potatoes with side salad and choice of filling, hawian burgers, chicken melts, steak pies etc

and desserts you can pretty much buy in frozen ready made from anywhere really take your pick


----------



## johnderic1280 (Feb 22, 2010)

thank ofr your suggestions you've been helpful and have help me comfirm a few of my own thoughts.  
great  suggestion PeteMcCracken but unfourtunatlly i am the competition that is being looked at by others thats why i'm running out of ideas.


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

Google a book called _Terrines and Verrines _by Franck Pontias, it full of really cool cold starters and sweets. Verrines are dishes served in glasses using ingredients normally found in terrines. I've tried 18 of his recipes and have posted photos of all of them in the gallery sections of my food blog..Very cool stuff indeed!

Below are a few photos of verrines I've done from his book


----------

